# Amplificador 120W con TDA2030/40/50



## juanma (Ago 23, 2008)

Espero les sea util, es muy sencillo de armarlo.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 23, 2008)

Muy interesante. Lo armaste? que tal suena? que distorsión posee? Está muy sencillo...


----------



## juanma (Ago 23, 2008)

No lo arme, solo lo encontre. Me parecio muy sencillo e interesante.
Por muy poco uno arma una potencia considerable.
Calculo que la mejor opcion son los TDA2050 en cuanto a calidad y potencia.


----------



## Andres Vergara (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola Juanma, me parece que en este circuito al TDA lo usa como driver. No sé si influye mucho la potencia que entrega el TDA ya que los que se bancan al parlante son los transistores de salida.
Además el TDA sirve como protección térmica siempre que esté montado sobre el mismo disipador que los transistores.
Tiene buena pinta el circuito, habría que probarlo a ver que tal suena.
Se alimenta con muy poca tensión 36v así que debe consumir bastante, habría que tener en cuenta la fuente de no menos de 5A y parlante de 4 ohms.
En cuanto lo arme comento a ver como suena.
Les dejo este PDF que explica mejor este circuito y comenta las características.
Saludos
Andrés


----------



## leop4 (Ago 26, 2008)

la mayoria son de aca http://www.elecfree.com/ yo siempre encuentro pero nunca me anime a postearlos porque primero me aseguro de que funcionen.


----------



## EXFLACO (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola les comento que arme varios de esos con puente y tda mas transistores ,salio en la Elektor de varios años atras.Funciona bien,suena mas omenos bien (tiene distorsion) alta pude ser utilzado para algunos requerimientos no tan exquisitos y algo MUY importante en lugar de las de 2,2k son dos capacitores de 0.22 si no oscila el circuito,Lo demas de 1 a 10 le pongo un 6 al sonido,gracias y espero les sirva la experiencia


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 31, 2008)

Andres Vergara dijo:
			
		

> Se alimenta con muy poca tensión 36v así que debe consumir bastante, habría que tener en cuenta la fuente de no menos de 5A y parlante de 4 ohms.



El parlante es de 2 ohms.


----------



## viktor_284 (Sep 1, 2008)

y sera que si le ponemos lm1875 en vez de los tda, tendra menor distorsion ya que el pcb del tda es el mismo para lm1875 pero este tiene menor distorsion.


----------



## juanma (Sep 4, 2008)

EXFLACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo demas de 1 a 10 le pongo un 6 al sonido,gracias y espero les sirva la experiencia



Por suspuesto que sirve tu experiencia!
Todo suma en esto.

Saludos


----------



## 2fast4you (Sep 4, 2008)

una pregunta para los que saben.. si le pongo un par de tda2050/60 gano algo mas de potencia?si alguien lo sabe que me lo diga..me gusto mucho el pdf que posteo Andres Vergara mas arriba.
gracias!


----------



## EXFLACO (Sep 5, 2008)

depende siempre de la tension final del par de transistores ,que tendria que ser la miama del integrado, si todos se alimentan con la misma tension, no vas a lograr mas potencia, tal vez unpoco mas de calidad que con el tda2030


----------



## 2fast4you (Sep 8, 2008)

muchas gracias..igualmente voy a usar un par de 2050,total salen lo mismo q un 2030 y de ultima se bancan mas tension en la alimentacion.
gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 8, 2008)

pero con +-25vcc da 200w?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 8, 2008)

Puede ser,, yo hice uno parecido y me anduvo pero a la mitad del volumen tipo 50% unos 20 - 25W RMS distorsionaba bastante , pero para un amplificador de guitarra va bien.


----------



## viktor_284 (Sep 19, 2008)

donde puedo ver esas modificaciones que comentas vos con lm1875 y los transistores?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2008)

El diseño que esta en la pagina que mencionas es muy popular,lo mencione en otro post, por lo que esta probado. Ahora si sientes curiosidad lo que te mencione, primero tendrias que construir el siguiente amplificador y luego colocarle en puente.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 20, 2008)

Claro que el integrado solo serviría como driver excitador.

Pero teniendo en cuenta la mala calidad del tda2003, lo mejor es emplear un 2040 o 2050, que provee mas potencia, muy mejor alidad, y es una muy buena potencia de excitación para cualquier transistor darlington o mosfet de alta potencia.

Solo que el tda debe ser alimentado con +-25 volts y un mosfet con +-50v

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 20, 2008)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> El diseño que esta en la pagina que mencionas es muy popular,lo mencione en otro post, por lo que esta probado. Ahora si sientes curiosidad lo que te mencione, primero tendrias que construir el siguiente amplificador y luego colocarle en puente.
> 
> 
> Etolipoz
> ----------




podrias decirme como conectarlo en puente? me interesa mucho este circuito


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 19, 2009)

hola! tengo una pequeña curiosidad: tengo armado un pequeño amp para guitarra con un lm1875 con +-16 y anda muy bien, queria saber si podria ponerle los tip142 y 147, ya que son los unicos que me entran ( si me ayudan les cuento porque) y si funcionaria con +-16 1A?


----------



## Papusxxdd (May 19, 2009)

Yo no lo haria, je los tda q he armado ninguno me convencio, probá simularlo y ver que valores te arroja en en el workbench o el proteus, o mejor inclinate por el clase D de 200w con dos Mosfet que esta en el foro, yo ni bien pueda lo voy a armar a ese le tengo unas ganas terribles, Suerte..


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 19, 2009)

hola! yo lo haria no con el tda (que es malisimo) si no con el lm1875 que es mucho mejor y queria consultarte si es factible hacerlo con el lm! y en todo caso, si podria poner los tip142 y 147 en vez de los 2sc y 2sa!


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> hola! tengo una pequeña curiosidad: tengo armado un pequeño amp para guitarra con un lm1875 con +-16 y anda muy bien, queria saber si podria ponerle los tip142 y 147... y si funcionaria con +-16 1A?



Para empezar, conectar así los transistores de potencia no es la mejor opción, pero si querés hacerlo, dale. La calidad del sonido no será la mejor, pero el experimento prácticamente no cuesta plata.
Lo que definitivamente no deberías hacer es usar los TIP142/7. Son Darlingtons y necesitan más voltaje BE para activarse.
Buscá unos que no sean Darlington, como los TIP2955 y 3055 (con el voltaje que les vas a poner, no vas a tener grandes requisitos), o casi cualquier otro de potencia que quieras, pero que NO sea Darlington (un par de BJT común y corriente nomás).

Saludos y quiero saber el porqué que prometiste a cambio de ayuda...


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 19, 2009)

gracias por responder!
en todo caso podria usar el tip35c? es reemplazo del tip3055 y ensima es barato!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2009)

Si puedes, además, el TIP35C aguanta un poco mas de corriente, son mis preferidos.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 19, 2009)

gracias! y funcionara con +-16v dos amperes? esa es mi duda! gracias!


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

Va a andar con +-16V.
Acordate de usar los complementarios. Con dos TIP35 no andará, necesitás un 35 y un 36 (era este el complementario, ¿no?).


Saludos y sigo esperando el porqué que prometiste hace rato...


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 20, 2009)

Si! justamente un npn y un pnp! complementario!
el porque te lo respondo:
hice el amplificador dentro de una caja de potencia para auto de las mas chicas! y el tema es que tengo que poner los complementarios hacia los costados (donde hay mejor disipacion) ,pero el problema es que es muy angosto, apenas entro el lm1875 y entonces menos entraria in 2sc o un tip 35 y 36c!
pero ya resolvi el problema: pondre un padasito de aluminio para que llegue y pueda poner los complementarios!
gracias!

PD: mas tarde pongo las fotos, porque ahora no tengo la camara


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

Si empezabas por ahí...
Te habría recomendado el MJE2955 y el MJE3055, encapsulado TO220 y suficiente capacidad como para lo que querés...
Y calculo que hasta un TIP41 y su pareja te habrían servido.

Saludos y espero las fotos a ver cómo quedó.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 20, 2009)

Me han combencido esos ultimos! aparte son mas baratos para experimentar! jajaja!
pero en fin de cuentas tendra mejor calidad de sonido? osea, mas graves soportara?
desde ya gracias!

Pd: mañana subo las fotos de lo que tengo, y si puedo de como va a quedar


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

No creo que vaya a sonar mucho mejor que digamos...
Quizá ayude un poco en condiciones de mucho consumo de corriente, pero no me da la impresión de que este circuito se pueda transformar en una gran cosa.

Cuando lo tengas, contá cómo suena y mostrá cómo quedó montado.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 21, 2009)

Ok! mas tarde lo haré! Bueno les comento: compré los tip41 y 42 (eran mas baratos) puse tal cual el esquema pero suena como si se cortara  mucho la señal, demasiado diría. Que sera? No van los tip41 y 41? Yo puse en r9 1 ohm y tiene que ir 22ohm, influíra eso?


----------



## Cacho (May 21, 2009)

Los TIPs no son el problema.
Es la configuración. 

Post #12:


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para empezar, conectar así los transistores de potencia no es la mejor opción, pero si querés hacerlo, dale. La calidad del sonido no será la mejor, pero el experimento prácticamente no cuesta plata.



No podés pedirle mucho que digamos a ese circuito... Las bases de los transistores están manejadas por la alimentación del integrado. 
Para que aparezca corriente, además de la de reposo, a través de las resistencias R4 y R5 de 1Ω y se produzca la caída que acciona los transistores tiene que haber corriente saliendo del 1875 (o el gainclone que sea). Ahí se activan los transistores.
Apenas se activan los transistores, baja la corriente que tiene que entregar el integradito (los transistores le dan el resto). Baja la corriente, hay menos caída en las resistencias, se abren los transistores y ya no conducen.
Dejan de conducir los transistores, sube la corriente del integrado y empieza la cosa de nuevo.

Probalo con impedancias bajas, para que la corriente sea bastante alta y no estén abriendo y cerrando los transistores. Con 4Ω debería andar más o menos, y si sos corajudo, ponele 2Ω a ver qué pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 22, 2009)

La verdad! No se que podría ser! Pero se me cruzó una duda:
cuando subo el volumen que sale del previo empieza a escucharse un pitido, no será problemas de la ganancia del previo? Igualmente voy a probar con 2 Ohms a ver que pasa!

Ya se lo que es: un experimento fallido! Lo probé con audio del pc y pasaba lo mismo, cambie r8 de 47k por un trimmer de 100k para regular la ganancia del amplificador y conseguí que no distorsione tanto, pero tiene menos volumen que el lm1875 solo! Lo mas feo es que está funcionando bien, o sea no calienta, no explotó cuando lo probé, ni nada extraño que pueda llegar por una mala construcción! Es mas, lo tengo funcionando hace tres horas y nada explotó! jajajaja!
Conclusion: no recomiendo que hagan esto
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2009)

Perdón que hable ahora, pero no le había dado bola a este hilo...

Ese circuito es uno que *NUNCA* hay que usar.

Ese circuito apareció allá por principio de los 80's, y a pesar de que está verificado teoricamente que funciona, es inherentemente inestable y no tiene control de las corrientes de reposo con la temperatura, por lo que si te funcionara entregando mas potencia (cosa que es posible), podés volar los transistores antes de que te des cuenta, ya sea por sobre corriente o por oscilación.

Si necesitas mas potencia...cambiá el chip por otro que la soporte y poné una fuente adecuada, por que usando este esquema no vas a llegar "saludablemente" a ninguna parte.

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 22, 2009)

jajaja! es verdad! no sirve para nada!
pero me pasa por terco, ya me habian dicho que no hiba a funcionar peor igual lo hice! gaste $5pesos creo!
pero me quedaron los tip para armar otro amplificador que quiero hacer! saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para empezar, conectar así los transistores de potencia no es la mejor opción, pero si querés hacerlo, dale. La calidad del sonido no será la mejor, pero el experimento prácticamente no cuesta plata.





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ese circuito es uno que *NUNCA* hay que usar.
> ...usando este esquema no vas a llegar "saludablemente" a ninguna parte.





			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ya se lo que es: un esperimento fallido!
> ...conclusion: no recomiendo que hagan esto:





			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> jajaja! es verdad! no sirve para nada!
> pero me pasa por terco, ya me habian dicho que no hiba a funcionar peor igual lo hice! gaste $5pesos creo!




Bueno, finalmente llegamos todos a  la misma conclusión. Pero que lo ibas a hacer, lo ibas a hacer, ¿o no?  

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 22, 2009)

bueno! que lastima parecia algo que podia llegar a servir para todos, que me podia llegar a servir. Pero no, lastima! la verdadno es recomendable ni hablar de el! jajajaja! pero igual gracias a todos!

PD: no lo intenten, no sirve!


----------



## lanix1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Segun los BD249 y BD250 se pueden remplazar por TIP35 y TIP36?

es cierto, se me hacen de mala calidad los TIP y pues no allo los BD por ningun lado aqui en sonora.


----------



## jms_salta (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola el asunto es que tengo un hometeatre que ya no funciona y quiero utilizar los integrados para realizar un amplificador mi pregunta es esta bien diseñado este circuito.

Creen que se logre mas de 40w con un preampificador?


----------



## borislozano07 (Oct 12, 2009)

Claro que si lo logra, fíjate bien que el tda2030 realiza 15w 8ohm sin transistores, pero con ellos realiza hasta 25w, mira bien el circuito es una configuración en puente y ponete a pensar son dos, por favor es demás la pregunta. Claro ten cuidado con la fuente creo que es de 4A ó 5A.


----------



## franpley (Oct 12, 2009)

Si es posible conseguir buena potencia con esta configuracion tipo puente, pero hay otra alternativa que tambien es economica si logras conseguir  el siguiente numero del integrado podras lograr un poco mas de potencia, que quiza quires lograr. El TDA2040 es la siguiente serie de Amp. que proporciona 22 watts en unidad, si lo combinas en bridge tendras mejores resultados, Lo mejor de todo es que el diagrama es similar y no hay que hacer grandes cambios. 
Suerte...
Franpley


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 14, 2009)

si los puedes cambiar


----------



## borislozano07 (Oct 15, 2009)

me gustaria realizarlo pero no conosco la fuente de alimentacion, podrias darme una mano.


----------



## Metaloide (Oct 17, 2009)

hola amigos: 
la verdad eque este amolificador esta de pelos!!
por su sencilles, lo conoci hace años en una copia de la revista CEKIT


----------



## winter (Feb 2, 2010)

hola, para que no te distorsione tanto, podrias probar con un buen preamplificador, y de paso le mejoras el rendimiento al ampli.


----------



## chacarock (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola, no conocia este post, llegue de casualidad, y hace rato que ando por estos lares,  esta bueno el ampli, 
 como es el tema de la distorcion, supongo que a los 120w o 110, pero en 100w teniendo en cuenta lo varato de los componentes , supongo que andaria bien no? a los cuantos watts sera que comienza a distorcionar fiero?  lo quiero para amplificar una guitarra asi que lo tendre en cuenta

saludos


----------



## afede19 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola amigos, estuve chequeando en internet y me encontre con este circuito que contiene TDA2030, me consulta es si alguien ya lo hiso y sabe si funciona.

Gracias a todos.-




PD) Lo sabe de esta pagina
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/audio/tda2030.shtml


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Ese lo intentaron hacer alguna que otra vez y no anda muy bien que digamos (bueno, no anda para nada bien).

Armalo si querés, pero la configuración esa donde los transistores otman señal de la alimentación de lintegrado no suele dar buen resultado.

Saludos


----------



## elchaja69 (Abr 16, 2010)

hola queria saber que paso si pudiste armar el circuito??


----------



## A.V. (Abr 16, 2010)

Les paso este que armé y anda bastante bien. Algunas cosas están en polaco.
Me gustó porque tiene la posibilidad de poner stereo (yo creo que 35+35) o 100W en Bridge con una llave. Tiene un error en el PCB que les paso la corrección.
Yo lo hice andar con TDA2030 y BD909-BD910.
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## chacarock (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola A.B.
 tenes mas espesificaciones de este ampli? con que impedancia lo estas haciendo funcionar, con que tencion, lo probaste en los dos modos? stereo y  mono bridge?

saludos


----------



## A.V. (Abr 18, 2010)

Lo probé tanto en stereo como en bridge. En bridge en 4 ohms anduvo bien.
Lo alimenté con 2 trafos de dicroica (muy económicos) en serie que rectificados me dieron 17+17v y el costo total es muy bajo para un ampli stereo o bridge de estas características.
El sonido no es Hi-Fi ni loco, pero relación costo-potencia, está bueno.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Abr 19, 2010)

hola A.V.
  tiene mucha distorcion acaso? mi idea era usarlo , para amplifica instrumentos electricos, bajo o guitarra, y pues, no necesito mas de 60w y me intereso justamente por la posibilidad de hacer lo que vos, de usar trafo de dicroica que son bastante accesibles y comunes, yo aqui en Sgo del Estero, no encuentro ni de 20volt, y ni hablar con punto medio

saludos


----------



## A.V. (Abr 19, 2010)

El tema de los instrumentos musicales es muy subjetivo.
Desde mi punto de vista el equipo amplificador es parte del instrumento.
Obviando las demás partes del amplificador (sea el pre, parlantes, caja acustica etc...) quizás te quede un equipo algo "sucio" a 60w en el mejor de los casos y depende del estilo musical hasta puede sonar "lindo". 
Según la revista Elector está catalogado Medium-Hi-Fi. No tengo mediciones objetivas ni de THD ni respuesta en frecuencia, etc...solo el oido.
El calculo da aprox. 80W con 17+17v en 4 Ohms a maxima potencia.
El consumo 5A. 
No me animé a usarlo para instrumento, prefiero usar otros modelos pero te repito que es muy personal y depende de las posibilidades también.
Si solo consiguiera trafos de dicroica, yo lo armaría sin dudarlo, es una buena opción y si le ponés 2 parlantes a la caja además te da la opción de poner tanto parlantes de 4 u 8ohms (según lo que consigas). De 4ohms lo ponés en stereo (ponés las entradas en paralelo) y un parlante a cada salida. De 8ohms lo ponés en bridge y los dos parlantes van en paralelo. Es más, si cambiás los transistores de salida por BD249-BD250 se supone que se banca en Bridge hasta 2 ohms (pero el calculo de consumo y disipador cambia mucho).
Espero haber sido claro y haberte ayudado.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Abr 20, 2010)

muchisimas gracias, A.V.
creo que me arriesgare, pasa, que los parlantes mas accesibles que consigo son, de10" 100w rms aproximadamente, y en principio pense en el 2050 en puente pero con 12 volt me aseguraron que no pasaria los 20 y pico de watts, y quiero unos 40 minimo, por los parlantes que consegui, asi que por el momento analizare esta posibilidad, gracias de nuevo


----------



## A.V. (Abr 20, 2010)

Tené en cuenta entonces que sean de 4 ohms por lo menos, sinó vas a estar en la misma, no te conviene (opino). En ese caso pondría 4 trafitos de dicroica y con aprox.33+33v ya me buscaría otra potencia mejor.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Abr 21, 2010)

claro ese era el problema, que ya tengo los parlantes, tengo uno de 10" 8 ohm 300w max, (dice) es un yahro, made in china

saludos


----------



## A.V. (Abr 21, 2010)

En 8 ohms este amplificador no tiene sentido. Para el caso haría uno mucho más fácil y económico con dos tda2040 en puente que te va a entregar la misma potencia.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Abr 22, 2010)

haaa... entonces me tiro por los 2040 nomas, 
saludos y gracias


----------



## fedealma (Abr 23, 2010)

hola amigos una pregunta tengo un transformador de 18-0-18 ac que al rectificarlo me da unos 25-0-25 podre alimentar este ampli con esa fuente? calculo que tendre que cambiar los tda2030 por tda2050. no? pienso usarlo para amplificar un bajo electrico lo de la distorcion no me importa mucho ya que le pongo bastante distorcion al bajo y no busco un sonido  limpio.


----------



## chacarock (Abr 25, 2010)

yo diria, que andaria bien, pero como dijo el compañero AV, si no usas un parlate de 4ohm, no vale la pena complicarse, porque no le podras sacar la maxima potencia aunque con 25 +25, quizas si, ya veremos que dice el compañero AV

saludos


----------



## A.V. (Abr 26, 2010)

Creo que la clave de este amplificador es que puede entregar buena potencia con baja alimentación y baja impedancia de salida.
Con 25+25 habría que probar, obviamente cambiando los tda por 2050 y revisar los transistores de salida, no poner los bd909 y 910....poner bd249 y 250 y quizás puedan ir también los Tip35 y 36. Le tengo fe en 8 ohms, en 4 habría que probar, en 2 ohms, para mi, se prende fuego. 
Fedealma, si lo hacés contanos tu experiencia.
Saludos


----------



## fedealma (Abr 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, me voy a animar a armarlo con 25+25 , le voy a poner buenos disipadores y cooler , en cuanto lo termine  subiré fotos y contaré mi experiencia, saludos.

Cómo dije anteriormente lo estoy armando y les comento que el pcb posteado al transferirlo a a placa con el metodo de plancha. queda al revés , y hay que soldar los transistores y los integrados del lado del cobre o ponerlos con cable.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Jul 1, 2010)

que tal quisiera saber cuales son los reemplazos de los BD249 y BD250, pporque aqui no los consigo.  De antemano Gracias!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

No se aquí , pero más allá de los alláses posiblemente consigas:

BD909 - BD910

BD911 - BD912

TIP35 - TIP36

Saludos !


----------



## Ramon-DC (Jul 19, 2010)

Que tal?! tengo todo armado (con los malos TIP35 y 36c pero armado al fin) ahora antes de ponerme a hacer una fuente, ¿Podria alimentar este amplificador con una Fuente de PC AT que tengo por ahi tiene la Linea de +12V/7.5A    y   -12V/0.3A?.

Ahora ¿tendria que hacer alguan modificaciónen especial? tengo entendido que las Fuenets AT para arrancar necesitan el switch SPDT que tienen de 4 Terminales.

¿Habría algún inconveniente si uso esa fuente para alimentar este amplificador?

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2010)

O modificás la fuente , hay un post al respecto ; o con dos fuentes de PC utilizando las partes de +12 Vdc puestas en serie y que los gabinetes *NO SE TOQUEN* entre ellos.

Aquí las fuentes de PC AT usadas y funcionando cuestan menos de 4 dólares.

Una fuente sola no te alcanza el -12 Vdc que será a lo sumo de 500 mA.

Saludos !


----------



## Ramon-DC (Jul 22, 2010)

Bueno, no me arriesgo a eso de que "no se toquen" las dos fuentes.

podria usar talves la fuente para el amplificador Hi-Fi 20W que esta aqui?

tendria que hacerle algun tipo de modificacion?.. aparte de los zener cambiarlos por 18v1?


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 27, 2010)

hola muchachos viendo yo este tema acerca de este ampli en modo mixto (transistores + TDA2030) les comento , que en un post algo similar nuestro amigo Ezavalla me informo acerca de unas irregularidades de este circuito, pero sin embargo me sigue cautivando la idea, ahora que algunos de ustedes lo han realizado, y oigo que funciona bien, me asalta una duda, por que si vemos en el diseño recomendado de eleccircuit.com que tambien lo sacaron de la revista elektor, alli dice lo siguiente: (This circuit Power Amp Super Bridge (BCL) 120W. It use IC TDA2030 an Transistor BD249 or TIP31 or TIP41 or C1061 and BD250 or TIP32 or TIP42 or A671. It is nice circuit and easy to use.)y nos hablan de unos reemplazos mas accesibles nos complicamos ?? , lo han intentado?? o han tenido problemas que puedan describir de este circuito, pues viendo algunos datasheets no veo muchas diferencias.

Saludos y abrazos desde colombia.


----------



## chacarock (Jul 29, 2010)

si mal no recuerdo, el compañero Eza, marco  como contra, la distorcion, que tenia mucha, distorcion, pero si, de funcinar funciona, y algun problema de temperatura quizas tambien tenga, y dijo que hay esquemas mucho mejores, pero como dijiste, no es muy caro, comompara intentarlo y experimentar

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2010)

Según el diseño de la primer página, los transistores de salida comienzan a conducir cuando el TDA consume 300-mA...y hasta ahí, todo bien...es un ampli común en puente con dos TDA2030. A potencias mas altas, el TDA sigue entregando la misma potencia y los transistores se encargan del resto.

Esto que parece OK tiene una falla: en régimen estático y sin señal de entrada la tensión base emisor es de 2R2 x 60-mA = 130-mV (los 60-mA es el consumo estático MAXIMO de los TDA)....por lo que los transistores de salida están al corte...y hasta que llegue a los 300mA no conducen, y cuando lo hacen...conducen en forma alternada. A una potencia no muy alta (la que produce los 300-mA) la fidelidad del amplificador cae bastante por la entrada y salida de conducción de cada transistor y aumenta la distorsión....muy parecido a un amplificador común con el BIAS ajustado muy abajo.

Se puede hacer que funcione mejor aumentando las resistencias en las líneas de alimentación del TDA y con eso la etapa de salida comienza a operar en clase AB, pero ahora los transistores van a comenzar a calentar en régimen estático y no hay forma de controlar la temperatura...ya que está excitados por fuera del TDA.

Lo unico que salva un poco este esquema es que el comportamiento de los transistores queda dentro del lazo de realimentación.


----------



## chacarock (Jul 30, 2010)

gracias eza, por la explicacion

un abrazo


----------



## luchomario (Sep 25, 2010)

Una pregunta con respecto a algo que dice en el archivo pdf que subieron mas arriaba alguien me podria explicar por favor : Al conectar un pre amplificador a la entrada de este amplificador , los potenciales de las dos conexinoes tienen que ser identicas. esto quiere decir que si el pre estaba conectado a una fuente asimetrica no seria muy bonito el show pirotecnico... ahora todo el rato haabla de que el circuito se alimenta con una fuente asimetrica, pero en el diagrama hay +18V 0 -18V
entonces me enreda un poco , Cual sera la fuente adecuada para este diagrama y como saber si mi pre ampli que tiene una pedalera puedo llegar y conectarolo a este ampli....
bueno saludos cualquier aporte es bienvenido
ci ya


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Sep 25, 2010)

Iniciado por *EXFLACO* 
Lo  demas de 1 a 10 le pongo un 6 al sonido,gracias y espero les sirva la  experiencia

Clara que tu comentario aporta, esa es la idea, asi queda una guia y los demas como en mi caso de poca experiencia y recursos, determinamos si seguir ese proyecto o buscar otro.

mi pequeño aporte para este circuito y tema en particular, es que vi en otra revista argentina, creo algo referente a "plaquetodo" lo unico que el circuito tiene varias diferencias y simplificacion del PCB, me gustaria subirlo para que alguien que conozca y tenga experiencia aporte algo sobre el... lo hago el la semana.
​


----------



## pip (May 24, 2012)

gente quiero hacer este circuito teniendo un trafo 12 0 12 nose cuanto amper es dice 150ma sacando una cuenta que encontre en google



			
				 Google dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, si el voltaje es de 110 VAC, y la corriente es 150 mA (0,15 A), entonces la potencia (en vatios) = 110 x 0.150 = 16,5 vatios (W) (suponiendo que no hay pérdida de la resistencia).



la red de mi casa es de 220v y el trafo dice 12.0.12 150ma seria =33v?  o estoy equivocado? sirve para hacer este amplificador?


----------



## pipa09 (May 24, 2012)

pip dijo:


> el trafo dice 12.0.12 150ma seria =33v?  o estoy equivocado?



Cuando dice 12-0-12, tenes un total de 24V, y si la Corriente es de solo de 150mA (0,15A), no te va  a servir, ya que por lo menos deberias tener unos 4A de salida como minimo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 17, 2015)

Os anexo un interesante circuito en PDF que pese a que está en un idioma que yo hablo perfectamente y vosotros no  no existe ninguna dificultad en su realización, no siendo el idioma ningún problema pues lo técnico está perfectamente claro.
Vaya por delante que no lo he hecho, pero no creo que no funcione, así como que si los administradores consideran que no está en el hilo indicado o está repetido procedan.
Lo considero interesante por varios motivos:
Por su tensión de alimentación puede ser el lugar idóneo para colocar esos trafos de 12+12 que hemos ido recopilando de desguaces.
Lleva retardo de encendido y protección del parlante.
Aunque si bien NO es un circuito HIFI, su relación "watios-kilo" al ser un circuito puente es muy buena.
Componentes comunes y baratos.
Por lo expuesto, me parece un buen circito para realizar un subwoofer medio de uso doméstico.
Espero que lo disfrutéis y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2015)

ah si esta en checo,  es un circuito basado en TDA2030 con transisotres de refuerzo en puente


----------

